# Dremel drill bits



## Midtone (Aug 14, 2012)

Could Dremel drill bits be used in a router? A Dremel has as high if not higher rpm than a router. Just curious about drilling straight holes with a router and if it is at all possible and safe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OK for the VERY small holes, I have 3 sets and use them now and then..but you want to use one of the VS Dremels ,to high and they burn up the bits easy..

==


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

I doubt that you can get the collet on a full size router to tighten down on a bit that small.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

If you have the dremel use it. Those bits are too small for a router. You can pick up a dremel drill press adapter and keep the speed down. I use a plunge adapter for my dremel when I drill with it. Works good, just make sure it is straight up and down.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

Dremel makes a plunge router base for their tool.
Amazon.com: Dremel 335-01 Plunge Router Attachment: Home Improvement


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

I have one of those Dremel plunge router bases and I found it a bit of a disappointment. It's too flexible. If you're cutting a slot against a guide, the torque of the bit pulls it to one side (no matter how slow you go) so you end up with a slot that's bent at both ends. 

It's not too bad with the guided edging bits (chamfering etc.). Due to their small size the bits are guided by a pin rather than a bearing, which is handy when you want to machine the edge of a hole that's too narrow to fit a normal bearing-guided bit in.

The bits have a 1/8" shank. Trend have a 1/4" to 1/8" collet adapter sleeve in their catalogue. They do say "should not be used for extensive periods or heavy work," but you're not really going to be doing that with a tiny Dremel bit!

Edit - sorry just re-read the original post and saw it was specifically about drilling, so my criticism of the Dremel plunge base for slot cutting probably doesn't apply.


----------



## Midtone (Aug 14, 2012)

I actually have a Mastercarver which is a much better tool than the Dremel. Have a Dremel too, but never use it. 

I know there are adapter bushings to get the collet down to size. I would use my Dewalt 611 as it is a small, low power router (my favorite router).

I originally asked because I know it is a big no no to use regular drill bits in a router. I am not fool hardy enough to try it. Though I have been tempted in the absence of a drill press as a router I can plunge straight down where my hand can not. So I was wondering since the Dremel drill bits are made for high speed if they could be used in a router which is high speed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I also use my 611 plunge DeWalt for the small bits plus I use a drill chuck in my 611 and the Colt,I took the drill chuck off one of the many dead cord-less drills I have they are made in the high end way and run very true..just like the drill chuck they sale for the Dremel..


===



Midtone said:


> I actually have a Mastercarver which is a much better tool than the Dremel. Have a Dremel too, but never use it.
> 
> I know there are adapter bushings to get the collet down to size. I would use my Dewalt 611 as it is a small, low power router (my favorite router).
> 
> I originally asked because I know it is a big no no to use regular drill bits in a router. I am not fool hardy enough to try it. Though I have been tempted in the absence of a drill press as a router I can plunge straight down where my hand can not. So I was wondering since the Dremel drill bits are made for high speed if they could be used in a router which is high speed.


----------

